# When did Campy stop making seatposts?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Or are they just buried somewhere in the website with no direct link?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not about to go looking through every catalog, but my guess for carbon would be around 2005.

I have 3 of the very rare Ti ones


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

They are up on Ebay a few times a week.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow. I'd better hold onto my "flattened Chorus model.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

50th anniversary, 26.2 specially made for Cinelli, new in the box. 

Still use the plain Nuovo on the bike.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

About the same time their dated pedals became obsolete.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Notvintage said:


> About the same time their dated pedals became obsolete.


Obviously Campy gave up on pedal development a long time ago. I have a bunch of them and regard them as one of those examples of Campy over-engineering. I found them easier to clip into than the Look Deltas and early Keos I had been using. They work fine and will last forever, but I'm not going to try to convert anyone.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> I'm not about to go looking through every catalog, but my guess for carbon would be around 2005.
> 
> I have 3 of the very rare Ti ones


It's good to have spares for when the clamps break







and you finish your ride like this








I never had that problem with a C-Record post which was also infinitely adjustable not limited to 1 degree increments.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Campy seatposts are not known for their fragility. Lots of Km on mine and I'm no lightweight.

Overtightened?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The last one I bought is a 31,8 mm Record carbon with 0,5 mm increments. I bought it in 2010 and I'm using it again now after a FSA K-Force clamp broke on me last year after 10000 km.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

They stopped making seatposts when they stopped making these - 










Simple, effective. Yeah they were a bit of a fiddle (with some saddles) to get adjusted but once you got it set, it stayed set.

I still have a couple of them kicking around - salvaged from e-bay and re-polished to perfection by myself.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's the type Merckx is adjusting when they wait on the strikers in A Sunday in Hell, isn't it?






@ 26:08


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> Campy seatposts are not known for their fragility. Lots of Km on mine and I'm no lightweight.
> 
> Overtightened?


Snug but not tight. Whatever you get with a standard length 6mm hex key which worked great on previous posts.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> They stopped making seatposts when they stopped making these -
> 
> Simple, effective. Yeah they were a bit of a fiddle (with some saddles) to get adjusted but once you got it set, it stayed set.
> 
> I still have a couple of them kicking around - salvaged from e-bay and re-polished to perfection by myself.


I was partial to C-record aero posts until I got a saddle with taller rails and the maximum insertion depth was too short for my fist full of seatpost showing sized frame.

Now I think the SP10-RE is where it's at - same infinitely adjustable mechanism, round post which still works with not a lot showing. They polish up nicely, although mine has an aged look. Also available with a discrete ergo-era "Record" logo.


----------

